# Shrockworks Rock Sliders



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Anybody want these? Im eager to get a set and want to try to get some group pricing if possible. We can get a minimum of 10% off with 2 orders or more, and Im guessing 15-20% off with 5 orders or more. Nobody seems to want to commit to a discount without committed buyers first. List price is $328 per set for bare steel and $388 for black powder coat. You can also get Nissan grey powdercoat to match your roof rack for an additional $10. Shipping is probably around $50-75 via UPS ground.

Rock Sliders are designed to actually protect your truck if you hit something. Step/Nerf Bars are designed to get you in and out of it. You can lift the entire truck up by one of the sliders and support its whole weight if you hit a rock (or anything else for that matter). They also protect you from door dings and even side impact collisions.

They have a 2005 Frontier KC and CC application, as well as other Frontier model years, Xterras, etc. Check out http://www.shrockworks.com/nisbars.htm for more info.


- Greg -


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

You can count me in. I was looking to order a set sometime soon. If we can get more people in on it that would be great. 

If anyone really does any kind of off-roading, this is what you need. Nerf bars are a waste of money, as they will crush all too easily.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Alright man... at the very least we get 10% off now 


- Greg -


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

I MIGHT be able to go in on this. Depends on how long until the order is. I have been looking at them for several weeks though, they look badass.

Hope to be able to get in, if they are imposing an order date and I don't make it, then that is ok too.

Jeff


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm in. I already got a big ass dent off roading, don't need another one.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

i wish i had the cash to get in on this one...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok we're up to 3 confirmed. Honestly I'd like to get these ordered by the end of January if possible, so if youre short on cash you can arrange your own group buy later 

Anyone that is serious, PM me your name, phone number and email address. I'll provide that information to them as a confirmed list (once we reach 5) and then we can get an accurate price.


- Greg -


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

I am in too. Ready to order whenever.

Sending PM in a few moments.


Jeff


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbup: PM sent.....


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

2K5 Nismo said:


> :thumbup: PM sent.....


Me too! I'd love to get a set of these, especially with a discount! Whooo Hoo! :cheers:


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Wyldcat89 said:


> Me too! I'd love to get a set of these, especially with a discount! Whooo Hoo! :cheers:



Sweet, if I'm not mistaken, that makes 5. 

Maybe Greg can squeeze a better deal with 5+ people.  

These sliders are awesome, I have 4-wheeling friends that swear by them. Thanks to Greg setting this up. :thumbup:


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

2K5 Nismo said:


> Sweet, if I'm not mistaken, that makes 5.
> 
> Maybe Greg can squeeze a better deal with 5+ people.
> 
> These sliders are awesome, I have 4-wheeling friends that swear by them. Thanks to Greg setting this up. :thumbup:



I hope so because I,m in! :thumbup:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

So far I have myself, jeffro, 2K5 Nismo and Wyldcat89 confirmed. Anybody else (mcm4090, James) that wants in needs to PM me the personal info 

Sounds like we will easily make 5. Im going to leave this open until next Friday January 27 or until we make 10 (whichever comes first).


- Greg -


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> So far I have myself, jeffro, 2K5 Nismo and Wyldcat89 confirmed. Anybody else (mcm4090, James) that wants in needs to PM me the personal info
> 
> Sounds like we will easily make 5. Im going to leave this open until next Friday January 27 or until we make 10 (whichever comes first).
> 
> ...


what is pm?


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

O.K. pm sent.


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

Count me in. PM in on the way.
-Scope


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

anyone know of anyone who had theirs line x'ed or used herculiner? Does it hold up okay? I'm wondering if the powder coating will hold up or if I should tuff'n it up with one of those products.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Wyldcat89 said:


> anyone know of anyone who had theirs line x'ed or used herculiner? Does it hold up okay? I'm wondering if the powder coating will hold up or if I should tuff'n it up with one of those products.


I thought that was a great idea. I called my local Line-X. $150 is what they said it would be to do a set of "nerf bars"

Seems a little high, but what do I know. Anybody else get a better price?

Jeff


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

As soon as there is a final price I'm in.


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

wouldn't be a bad idea to post this over at www.nissanfrontier.net (TUNFS), might get a few more to go in on this deal.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Can they be chromed to match the nismo bumpers and mirrors? :balls:


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

jeffro said:


> I thought that was a great idea. I called my local Line-X. $150 is what they said it would be to do a set of "nerf bars"
> 
> Seems a little high, but what do I know. Anybody else get a better price?
> 
> Jeff


Just do it yourself. (Although it isn't much cheaper than $150.)

Clicky


----------



## Frontrunner (Jan 13, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> Anybody want these? Im eager to get a set and want to try to get some group pricing if possible. We can get a minimum of 10% off with 2 orders or more, and Im guessing 15-20% off with 5 orders or more. Nobody seems to want to commit to a discount without committed buyers first. List price is $328 per set for bare steel and $388 for black powder coat. You can also get Nissan grey powdercoat to match your roof rack for an additional $10. Shipping is probably around $50-75 via UPS ground.
> 
> Rock Sliders are designed to actually protect your truck if you hit something. Step/Nerf Bars are designed to get you in and out of it. You can lift the entire truck up by one of the sliders and support its whole weight if you hit a rock (or anything else for that matter). They also protect you from door dings and even side impact collisions.
> 
> ...


That group buy sounds really good.Does the group have to order the same color, meaning the bare steel or black powder coat? Do you know what the discount will be?I am very interested, i just need a little more info. Thanks


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

Give be a bottom line price and you can count me in.


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

I am in for 06 CC Cab Bare Steel. 

-Scott


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

2K5 Nismo said:


> Just do it yourself. (Although it isn't much cheaper than $150.)
> 
> Clicky


Good idea. So how does this compare to the sprayed on line-x? Is it as durable? Any opinions welcome. 

I did find the same box kit for around $80 and the extra cans for $30 at O'Reilly Auto Parts this weekend, can't find it on their website, but if anybody is interested, they can see if there is a store near them. Here

I am going to call line-x again and see if I can't get a better price.

Jeff


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

jeffro said:


> Good idea. So how does this compare to the sprayed on line-x? Is it as durable? Any opinions welcome.
> 
> I did find the same box kit for around $80 and the extra cans for $30 at O'Reilly Auto Parts this weekend, can't find it on their website, but if anybody is interested, they can see if there is a store near them. Here
> 
> ...


Here's a guy with an Xterra that Herculinered the bottom of his X. He says it is holding up real well. It looks good too.

CLICKY


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

I had herculined the bed of my last truck and it held up amazingly well.. I took my time and laid a couple of good coats. It did fade after a while though but now they have a fade resistant UV coat that you apply to the top, should be good stuff.

It's a good product if you read the directions carefully and do a good job on the prep work.. you'll get out of it only what you put into it.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Sent a PM to change my order to bare steel.

I will either do it myself or have it line-xed.

Is there anything special about the rollers in the box as opposed to just buying the can of liner and some rollers seperate?

Jeff


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

the small roller in the box will be fine, but you'll need a paint brush for the hard to reach areas like the corners.. can't remember if it comes with one or not.. it's been a while. 

I'd like to change my order to bare metal sliders as well, why pay more for less.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay lets see if I have this straight:

1 - Jeffro: KC bare steel
2 - 2K5 Nismo: CC black PC
3 - Wyldcat89: CC bare steel
4 - mcm4090: CC black PC (I doubt they will do chrome)
5 - ScopeTx: unknown size and color
6 - SSG.Frog: unknown size bare steel
7 - Frontrunner: unconfirmed
8 - MrFancypants: CC bare steel

So if Frontrunner confirms, we only need 2 more to make this a reality. Again guys I can't confirm a discount percentage until I get a confirmed list of people. I am hoping we can get as low as 15% off for 5 orders and possibly 20% off for 10+ orders. Thats just a guess right now, though.

If there is a large group of people that want black PC I have a powdercoater here in Tucson that does good work. If you want to pay a little more for shipping I may be able to get a better cost on the PC since prep work will be minimized on multiple sets.

I really doubt Shrockworks will do chrome. If they do, expect to pay a lot of money for it (my guess is over $150). I dont want them to make fun of me, so you can call them and ask . Also, if you can find a local powdercoater, you could get almost any color/finish you want, but may end up paying a little more than the $56 surcharge Shrockworks charges.


- Greg -


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

MrFancypants said:


> Okay lets see if I have this straight:
> 
> 1 - Jeffro: KC bare steel
> 
> - Greg -


Correct sir. Thanks again for doing all the leg work on this. I assume (and sometimes get in trouble for it) that we will just pay Shrockworks individually once a final price is determined? Can't wait to get these and get them on the truck!

Jeff


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Okay lets see if I have this straight:
> 
> 1 - Jeffro: KC bare steel
> 2 - 2K5 Nismo:  CC black PC
> ...


Looks good. Thanks again for the work you've done on this.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

jeffro said:


> Correct sir. Thanks again for doing all the leg work on this. I assume (and sometimes get in trouble for it) that we will just pay Shrockworks individually once a final price is determined?


Hey no problem... I figure Im getting a discount too so theres my motivation 

Once we get to 10 I'll find us the best price, whether from Shrockworks or one of their distributors. I don't want to handle all of that money, so I will get them to contact each person individually to set up payment. As far as they are concerned the hardest part is getting names and numbers, so I dont imagine they will have a problem with it.


- Greg -


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for all the work. If no chrome i'll take it bare. 
Heres anther place to post. http://www.nissanoffroad.net/messageboard/portal.asp


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sorry I have an 04 Crew Cab Frontier and wanted the bare steel.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Updated list and a little bump action:

1 - Jeffro: KC bare steel
2 - 2K5 Nismo: CC black PC
3 - Wyldcat89: CC bare steel
4 - mcm4090: CC bare steel
5 - ScopeTx: unknown size and color
6 - SSG.Frog: 2004 CC bare steel
7 - Frontrunner: unconfirmed
8 - GTIMANiac: CC bare steel
9 - MrFancypants: CC bare steel


We're gettin really close!


- Greg -


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Put me down for KC bare steel  i'm in baby!


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ahhhh! Must resist!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Alright,

scuba91ta - Send me your name, phone number and email address in a PM
Frontrunner - Send me your name, phone number and email address in a PM
ScopeTx - Tell me what size and color you want

Once I get those three bits I'll post the final 10 and will get this sucker rollin!


- Greg -


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Alright,
> ScopeTx - Tell me what size and color you want
> -


Ahh, yessss, I guess you'll need that.

2005 CC - Black.

Thanks,
-Scope


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay Frontrunner bailed so we need one more to do it. Heres the current list:

1 - Jeffro: KC bare steel
2 - 2K5 Nismo: CC black PC
3 - Wyldcat89: CC bare steel
4 - mcm4090: CC bare steel
5 - ScopeTx: CC black PC
6 - SSG.Frog: 2004 CC bare steel
7 - GTIMANiac: CC bare steel
8 - scuba91ta: KC bare steel
9 - MrFancypants: CC bare steel


Everybody on the above list has confirmed their personal info to me. Anybody know someone else thats cool enough to have these bitchin sliders?


- Greg -


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you try posting on nissanoffroad.net


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hehe, they would look awefully good on my 2x4 truck. The only problem is, being steel, wont they rust?


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

The local line-x shop here told me $50. for both of them sprayed black. I couldn't even buy the rattle cans for less than that. 

I posted it on NOR (nissan offroad.net) It in one of my threads.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

I only posted on one other forum... but feel free to post elsewhere to drum up more support.

Yes they would rust if you leave them as bare steel. You will need to paint, powdercoat, galvanize or in some way protect the raw steel from water.


- Greg -


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

SSG.Frog said:


> The local line-x shop here told me $50. for both of them sprayed black. I couldn't even buy the rattle cans for less than that.
> 
> I posted it on NOR (nissan offroad.net) It in one of my threads.


While I have yet to find that post at NOR, that is a lot better price than I have been able to get. I have them down to $125 to spray the pair black.  What area do you live in? I might just be getting the over-inflated, you just want to look cool in the city price (Knoxville, TN by the way).

So far I come out best by doing the herculiner myself, but I really want it line-xed. I just think it will come out looking a lot better.

Jeff


----------



## Fourlakes (Jan 26, 2006)

*Still time?*

Still time to get in on this?

2005 CC Fronty (black)

4Lakes


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

OK I just got off the phone with Jim at shockworks. He's not a fan of these group buys because everyone ends up calling him ten million times. 

So here is the low down, we get 15% off, if we get 5 or more people to buy. No additional discounts for 10 or more. But if we can ship the sliders to a few different addresses instead of everyone getting the sliders shipped to their home, then we can save on shipping. I told him that combining shipping was unlikely do to the fact this thread is for the whole U.S. to read.

All the prices are posted on his web site http://www.shrockworks.com/ But to give everyone an example my 2004 crew cab 4x4 frontier, Bare metal sliders cost $323 after the 15% discount they cost $274.51. Shipping Jim said for the most part is about $60-$70. Again unless two or more people can combine shipping to one location. Another example is for me in Maryland shipping is $68. 

So there is the information, the ball is in your court what does everyone think?


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Welp, i'm in ct lol anyone on the list near by? lol


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

SSG.Frog said:


> OK I just got off the phone with Jim at shockworks. He's not a fan of these group buys because everyone ends up calling him ten million times.
> 
> So here is the low down, we get 15% off, if we get 5 or more people to buy. No additional discounts for 10 or more. But if we can ship the sliders to a few different addresses instead of everyone getting the sliders shipped to their home, then we can save on shipping. I told him that combining shipping was unlikely do to the fact this thread is for the whole U.S. to read.
> 
> ...


not a fan of group buys?!? what an asshat. he is just about to get a dozen new orders for rock sliders and he is bitching about a few phone calls. i was going to add myself to the list but now it just seems that Big Jim is not at all pleased that he has received hundreds of new hits to his website this past week and the most orders he will probably receive in any given month this year.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

SSG.Frog said:


> OK I just got off the phone with Jim at shockworks. He's not a fan of these group buys because everyone ends up calling him ten million times.


I just want to know a realistic shipment date from him, maybe he could just log on here or at NOR and update us. I typically won't call if I get emails from someone, at least until they start running really behind in the schedule. Does not seem like he would get more calls than if 10 random orders came in the same day for the same product, but it could make it more complicated I guess.

I still want in, not sure why he would not want group orders unless he can't handle the volume.

I am in Knoxville, TN if anyone else is nearby and wants to go in on shipping. Could probably save a little more if a combined order was sent to a freight center and they were picked up there rather than sent to one person's residence. We do have trucks to haul them. I have saved a lot on shipping of power tools that way.

Jeff


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Alright we made 10. Heres the current list:

1 - Jeffro: KC bare steel
2 - 2K5 Nismo: CC black PC
3 - Wyldcat89: CC bare steel
4 - mcm4090: CC bare steel
5 - ScopeTx: CC black PC
6 - SSG.Frog: 2004 CC bare steel
7 - GTIMANiac: CC bare steel
8 - scuba91ta: KC bare steel
9 - Fourlakes: CC black PC
10 - MrFancypants: CC bare steel

I originally contacted Shrockworks (before posting) and didnt get a response, but I did get a response from one of their resellers. Let me see what kind of price I can get and I'll respond back. Now that we have 10 confirmed people I have a leg to stand on 


- Greg -


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> Okay Frontrunner bailed so we need one more to do it. Heres the current list:
> 
> 1 - Jeffro: KC bare steel
> 2 - 2K5 Nismo: CC black PC
> ...


Yeah, uh first post for me but: I want in!...
I'll do what ever, push a peanut with my nose, eat sand. :cheers: 

PM sent to ol' fancypants there....

Mark


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

articulate said:


> Yeah, uh first post for me but: I want in!...
> I'll do what ever, push a peanut with my nose, eat sand. :cheers:
> 
> PM sent to ol' fancypants there....
> ...


In in for the video of you pushing a peanut with your nose, and eating sand. :thumbup: 



Anyway Greg, is Jim at Shrockworks going to call all of us, or are we to call him to place our orders? Although I didn't expect a larger discount, 15% is a pretty good deal, I am kind of disappointed in his response to the whole group deal idea. Maybe (hopefully), I just read your post wrong but it sounds like he is not very appreciative of the fact he has at least 10 orders that he probably wouldn't have had otherwise. 
I'm still in though, unless multiple orders are going to cause too much of a backup in supply and/or shipping.


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

OK if we are still rolling with this, then first off we need a name of out group is. "fancypant" This way when we call to place our order Jim knows who is in the group.

Now in our little list I sugest we add a little more info
Name/year model(KC,CC) Long or short bed/State we live/powder or bare steel

SSG.Frog/04 CC LB/MD/Bare steel


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Steve / 05 KC / Bare steel / CT


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Jeff / 2005 KC / TN / Bare Steel


----------



## Fourlakes (Jan 26, 2006)

*Fourlakes info*



SSG.Frog said:


> Now in our little list I sugest we add a little more info
> Name/year model(KC,CC) Long or short bed/State we live/powder or bare steel
> 
> SSG.Frog/04 CC LB/MD/Bare steel



Fourlakes/05 CC SB/Wisconsin/Black


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> I originally contacted Shrockworks (before posting) and didnt get a response, but I did get a response from one of their resellers. Let me see what kind of price I can get and I'll respond back.


Slooooow down boys. Let me make the arrangements, okay? I know we're all eager but dont worry I'll take care of everyone.


- Greg -


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Alright guys, I've got pricing. It's going to be about 15% off of list. This is actually going through www.4x4parts.com, but orders will be shipped direct from Shrockworks. Here's the pricing info:

2005 KC bare steel - $280
2005 CC bare steel - $280
2005 CC PC black - $335
2004 CC LB bare steel - $278

Shipping runs $55-65 per set. I couldnt get a straight answer on combined shipping but you would expect it to be less. I ran a few shipping quotes online and could not match those rates (not even close actually), but it could be that Shrockworks has a special arrangement. For those that care, the package is 125 lb, 84x20x9 inches.

Now, we could go direct through Shrockworks, but Jane at 4x4parts.com has been extremely helpful and will contact each of you personally to arrange this deal. They were the only ones to respond to my initial email trying to set up this group buy. I didnt get pricing until today, so Im wondering if Shrockworks got wind of our two angles on pricing and ensured that 4x4parts.com didnt underbid them. Anyway, I really think we should stick with 4x4parts.com, because good customer service is hard to find.

Anybody that has a problem with this, please post up. They close in about 3 hours, so we can get this thing going today or wait until Monday. As of right now we are confirmed at 12 sets!


Cheers,

- Greg -


----------



## DirtDawg93012 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Mine were ordered 21-December...*

I ordered my Shrockbars late December before my factory ordered Nismo arrived 11-January. These bars are built to order rather than for stock, so don't expect them to arrive in a few weeks. Mine are suppose to be out for powder coat right now and shipped to my SoCal location next week. 

I was willing to wait, since there is little on the after market for current Frontiers -and- I'm not interested in step tubes. I liked Jim Shrake's design and especially when he emailed me pictures (now added to his website). I expect these bars will not only provide reasonable offroad rocker protection but provide significant protection against errant parking lot jockies!


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

DirtDawg makes a fine point; and for an item like this, I would imagine that the sliders are built to order. It's unreasonable to get ansty if they aren't in your hand in a week.

I'd also have a feeling that Shrock would prefer it if one of his dealers (like 4x4 parts.com) handles the sale and customer service. 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

I am all for supporting companies with good customer service and who go the extra step to help us out.

On 4x4parts.com, it says that if you want the two center support braces (from the square tube to the outer round tube) on your sliders that it is a few dollars extra. 

I for one, want the two braces on my order. That is the way I have seen the shrockworks sliders from pictures I requested from Jim a few months ago.

Jeff


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

sounds fine to me  i'm in no rush


----------



## Fourlakes (Jan 26, 2006)

*I hate waiting!*

Especially when I'm amped to get what's coming! Ha-Ha! Really though, I think it'll be worth the wait.

Just let me know what I'm to do next.

4Lakes


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

so are we to wait until they contact us or is everything in motion to order from 4x4parts? I'm excited! :jump:


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

I say next we try and strike up a GB on the Kennesaw Mountain Wincher Bumper ...


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

GTIMANiac said:


> I say next we try and strike up a GB on the Kennesaw Mountain Wincher Bumper ...


I already have that bad boy, but I have been emailing Kyle there about a smaller spacer like the PRG kit but shorter (for about 1 inch of front lift and none in the back). They put a spacer under the shock mount on the trucks they install the bumpers on now, but I can't weld and am not close enough to ATL to just drive down and get it done on my average day. He seemed to like the idea for the product, who knows, maybe we will see it one day.

Anyway, if there is interest in the bumpers, I can shoot him an email. I mentioned the forums to him last week for a possible area to get some of their products out.

Jeff


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

jeffro said:


> I already have that bad boy, but I have been emailing Kyle there about a smaller spacer like the PRG kit but shorter (for about 1 inch of front lift and none in the back). They put a spacer under the shock mount on the trucks they install the bumpers on now, but I can't weld and am not close enough to ATL to just drive down and get it done on my average day. He seemed to like the idea for the product, who knows, maybe we will see it one day.
> 
> Anyway, if there is interest in the bumpers, I can shoot him an email. I mentioned the forums to him last week for a possible area to get some of their products out.
> 
> Jeff


The PRG leveling kit would bring it up about 2" so if the wincher takes it down .5" you would be look at 1.5" up front. Still a slight rake.
http://performancelifts.com/cgi-bin/cart/PRGNFLK.html


I was born and raised in Kennesaw lived there 18 years.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

<Bad Edit... Woops>


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok guys I've left this open for 3 days and nobody complained, so all systems are go. Im going to contact Jane today and she will be calling each of you to set up payment.

I'll ask about the extra reinforcement when I talk to her today. There is no mention of it on the Shrockworks website.

I contacted a Line-x shop here in Tucson and he said $190 to coat a pair of sliders. I dont think so! Im thinking I will go the Herculiner route.


- Greg -


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> I contacted a Line-x shop here in Tucson and he said $190 to coat a pair of sliders. I dont think so! Im thinking I will go the Herculiner route.
> 
> 
> - Greg -



Greg there is a small Line-X shop about 2 miles from the house. When we get them in I will take them to him and get a quote. Granted it would be about a 2 hour drive for you...


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

MrFancypants said:


> Ok guys I've left this open for 3 days and nobody complained, so all systems are go. Im going to contact Jane today and she will be calling each of you to set up payment.



I can't wait!!!


----------



## DirtDawg93012 (Jan 27, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> Ok guys I've left this open for 3 days and nobody complained, so all systems are go. Im going to contact Jane today and she will be calling each of you to set up payment.
> 
> I'll ask about the extra reinforcement when I talk to her today. There is no mention of it on the Shrockworks website.
> 
> ...


It's my belief all the 2005/2006 Frontier Shrockbars come as pictured with center support tubes. I can't imagine extended tube design would be strong enough for rock protection without them -and- the topic didn't come up the few times I spoke with ShrockWorks. If anybody knows to the contrary, speak up.

A pricing option you didn't post is 2005 KC PC black (what I ordered). For $55 per pair, that's not too pricey and they will look good and be more durable than paint. If the bars get badly scratched in extreme use, they could be coated over in Herculiner or equivalent (what I might do with rocker bars on my TJ that have surface rust through the powder coating from rock carnage).

DD


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> I contacted a Line-x shop here in Tucson and he said $190 to coat a pair of sliders. I dont think so! Im thinking I will go the Herculiner route.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


Oooh, yeah. I got the sliders on my Jeep powdercoated at Arizona Powdercoat on Washington and (about) 52nd street for $50. I can understand some differences between one shop and another, but $190 is plainly out of the ballpark. 

Often, though, these places need to see the product they are going to coat in order to get an accurate idea of the cost. Perhaps you were told $190 as a "safe" price on their part if they didn't get to see exactly what was going to be coated.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Alright everyone...

I just called Jane and placed my order. Im first on the list so there 

As for the extra support... it turns out that the standard bars have one center support. You can get a second support added for $22.50 (normally $25). Jane told me they have the single support version on their 2005 Frontier and it is rock solid. She didnt think it was necessary and said that they are the only ones that have sold the two-support version. I ended up sticking with the single support bare steel version for $280.

One thing I want everyone to be aware of is shipping. If you get the bare steel version, Jim can just put a label on them and ship them without packaging. This means they ship for $60-70. If you get them powdercoated, he has to pack them to protect them from shipping scratches and use a courier, and that will add another $60-70 for shipping. That jives with the shipping quote I did on ups.com with the box dimensions. They wanted $120 to ship a set to me vs. $60-70 for bare steel sliders.

So those of you that want the powdercoated versions may want to change your mind. You should definitely be able to finish them locally for less than $120 ($60 PC plus $60 extra shipping).

That said, Jane should be ringing your phones soon. Lead time is 2-3 weeks according to her, and they will charge you before the order ships. C'est la vie.


- Greg -


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

articulate said:


> Oooh, yeah. I got the sliders on my Jeep powdercoated at Arizona Powdercoat on Washington and (about) 52nd street for $50. I can understand some differences between one shop and another, but $190 is plainly out of the ballpark.


Yeah that was for Line-x though... Regular powdercoating would only be about $50 like you said.

GTIMANiac, definitely let me know what the coating cost will be. Line-x is all private dealerships, so there may be wild variations in pricing. The guy that gave me that quote said there would be a lot of waste doing tubing. Maybe you, me and articulate can get a good deal on Line-x if we do three sets and split the setup charges. I can swing up there for a day to get them done. The Line-x website says they would be finished and usable in 3 hours.


- Greg -


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

I just hung up the phone with her. My order is in, now I can't wait. I'm glad I'm the one who got quoted $50. For once it looks like i got the good luck. There is no way I would pay anything over $150.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

My order went in around 6:00 pm while I was changing my oil. Ended up getting the second support, I like over-built stuff, shipping was $65 for me.

Jeff

Oh yeah, there is another post up about the Kennesaw winch bumper if anyone is interested.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Jane emailed me to say that Jim will be adding the second support on all bars at no additional cost. She also told me that my shipping cost would be less than she thought, saving me a few more bucks.

Absolutely fantastic service from Jane at 4x4parts.com! Everyone please keep them in mind for any future accessories purchases, group buy or not!

She also said:

"Thank You again for your support and all the effort that went into putting this group buy together. This has been one of the best groups we've worked with and it will be a pleasure to work with you on future group buys."

Way to go guys!


- Greg -


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

She emailed me also, because my shipping actually ended up being a little more than expected. No big deal though, the extra center support more than offset the extra shipping cost. And the total cost is still less than I expected to pay by ordering from Shrock directly. 

I will definitely be ordering more products from them in the future as they become available for the 2005+ Frontiers. Great customer service from Jane, no complaints at all.

-Jeff


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

Just got off the phone with her myself and my shipping was A LOT more than I expected. She quoted me $90. And that's with the bare steel. Hmmm.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

2K5 Nismo said:


> She emailed me also, because my shipping actually ended up being a little more than expected. No big deal though, the extra center support more than offset the extra shipping cost. And the total cost is still less than I expected to pay by ordering from Shrock directly.
> 
> I will definitely be ordering more products from them in the future as they become available for the 2005+ Frontiers. Great customer service from Jane, no complaints at all.
> 
> -Jeff



Ditto!

Was very please, i would order again from there in an instant...

Shipping WAS more than i expected for here too - 79 bucks, but regardless, i'm fine with that as the second piece was added in... Can't wait to get them back, now i just need to decide what color to PC them  it's nice have a roommate who's father operates a powder coating business not 5 minutes of walking distance from where i live lol


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

MrFancypants said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Jane emailed me to say that Jim will be adding the second support on all bars at no additional cost. She also told me that my shipping cost would be less than she thought, saving me a few more bucks.
> - Greg -


Sweet!! And my shipping was pretty much what the price on his website is. But that is for bare steel.

Jeff


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

I missed Jane's phone call today but got her email. I am going to call her in the AM to wrap up my order.

Next purchases are the Wincher and a 9500 winch. BFG K/O's are going on this week as well. And to think ... the wife thought we would save money buying new vehicles


----------



## Fourlakes (Jan 26, 2006)

*Jane ROCKS!*

So smooth! Free extra brace, and my shipping turned out to be LESS than expected on the black PC!

Thanks Greg and Jane!

4Lakes


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey MrFancypants 

I just spoke to my local Line-X guy. He said 25 bucks each, but suggested we get them sandblasted first as well. I will call around and see if I can find a local media blaster or heck I can leave them outside for a week or so in the wind 

I am in Avondale just West of Phx Proper on I10, maybe 15 miles out of downtown.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

GTIMANiac said:


> Hey MrFancypants
> 
> I just spoke to my local Line-X guy. He said 25 bucks each, but suggested we get them sandblasted first as well. I will call around and see if I can find a local media blaster or heck I can leave them outside for a week or so in the wind
> 
> I am in Avondale just West of Phx Proper on I10, maybe 15 miles out of downtown.


Awesome... Im all over that. Let me know a time and place and I'll meet up with you. If you cant find a cheap local sandblasting option, I guess that will push me into buying a sprayer at Harbor Freight and doing it myself in the back yard  Hey articulate, are you in too?


- Greg -


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

GTIMANiac said:


> Hey MrFancypants
> 
> I just spoke to my local Line-X guy. He said 25 bucks each, but suggested we get them sandblasted first as well. I will call around and see if I can find a local media blaster or heck I can leave them outside for a week or so in the wind
> 
> I am in Avondale just West of Phx Proper on I10, maybe 15 miles out of downtown.


You guys suck, you know that right?


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

jeffro said:


> You guys suck, you know that right?


Hey buddy if you wanna pay another $60-75 in shipping youre more than welcome to have Jim send yours to me and I'll get them done with ours 


- Greg -


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

MrFancypants said:


> Hey buddy if you wanna pay another $60-75 in shipping youre more than welcome to have Jim send yours to me and I'll get them done with ours
> 
> 
> - Greg -


Thanks anyway, shipping makes it a wash. I found a local place that does the same type of coating as Kennesaw does for the bumper group buy. I can get that for $7 a square foot. I figure it comes out to around $80-90 for the set of bars, but I have to take them by to get a quote, might be lower.

Jeff


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Its cool having all these guys in arizona, I know where you all are talking about.  We should do a local Arizona Frontier get together...

You guys are making really want to get these for my 2x4....


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

inyourface1650 said:


> Its cool having all these guys in arizona, I know where you all are talking about.  We should do a local Arizona Frontier get together...
> 
> You guys are making really want to get these for my 2x4....


Several forums I am a member of have a high rate of folks from the Phx area on them. Predator Hunters is covered with folks from Arizona.


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

Another order logged in...PC rocksliders from TX to NC for approx. $89.00, Jane Rocks!

Greg,
Thanks for the free second bar...this explains why I read every thread day after day. :banana:


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

My order is in! Tacks Greg for doing on the work. PM me anytime you are doing another group buy. :cheers:


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

Are we looking at 2-3 weeks for arrival? 
FancyPants, when we get them in I will work on arranging the line-X job. I am actually thinking about having my truck sprayed on the rocker panels. Only 1500 miles and some pretty ugly chips in front of the rear wheel wells. Also my buddy is going to get some of his jeep parts sprayed as well.

-Scott


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

GTIMANiac said:


> Are we looking at 2-3 weeks for arrival?
> FancyPants, when we get them in I will work on arranging the line-X job. I am actually thinking about having my truck sprayed on the rocker panels. Only 1500 miles and some pretty ugly chips in front of the rear wheel wells. Also my buddy is going to get some of his jeep parts sprayed as well.


I think it's first come first serve, but I would guess no more than 4 weeks before you get them. Definitely as soon as you get yours give me a time and place and I'll come up for the Line-x.

I have some unsightly chips too. Im not sure if I want to Line-x them just yet, though. Im hoping the sliders will deflect some of the crap that kicks up and chips the rear quarter panels.


- Greg -


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> I think it's first come first serve, but I would guess no more than 4 weeks before you get them. Definitely as soon as you get yours give me a time and place and I'll come up for the Line-x.
> 
> I have some unsightly chips too. Im not sure if I want to Line-x them just yet, though. Im hoping the sliders will deflect some of the crap that kicks up and chips the rear quarter panels.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about doing a light gray kind of a 2 tone look.


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to bring 'er back up....

I was told that the sliders would ship in 3 weeks when I spoke Jane. Since that was a little over 2 weeks ago, I'm spectin' them to show close to the end of the month.  

:cheers: 

Did everyone else get the same anticipated ship time?

Later,
Mark


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

mcm4090 said:


> O.K. pm sent.


I'd love too but the shipping to Canada will cost a fortune...plus the exchange...Cn't do


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah thats more or less... i wouldn't expect them until them or a week after even - thats a lot of sliders to make


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

That is about what Jane said when she talked to me, I figure it would be unlikely that they would ship that soon unless they are sending them out as they get them done, some of us would get them by the end of the month, maybe.


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

jeffro said:


> That is about what Jane said when she talked to me, I figure it would be unlikely that they would ship that soon unless they are sending them out as they get them done, some of us would get them by the end of the month, maybe.


I guess time will tell; I was wondering what everyone else was told. They have already charged my card, but they said they wouldn't charge it until the goods were shipped. That's life sometimes.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

well i wasnt told that it would be charged when they shipped... lol anyways, when they get here, they get here - thats a lot of orders extra over what they normally do, so i wouldnt be surpised if it takes time... im personally not in a hell of arush


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah sorry you might have misunderstood my post on payments. They charge at the time of order, not at the time of shipment. I said "they charge before the item ships", which meant (to me) the same thing...

The sliders are built to order, so it stands to reason they charge you at time of order.


- Greg -


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

Gotcha. 

I was starting to think about the manufacturing time and so forth; wondering if the 3-weeks-to-build thing was accurate, and if that's what everyone else was told.

I feel like 3 weeks is pretty fast for that many, on top of thier normal production for other folks.

Sheesh, I must seem antsy.


----------



## DirtDawg93012 (Jan 27, 2006)

articulate said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I was starting to think about the manufacturing time and so forth; wondering if the 3-weeks-to-build thing was accurate, and if that's what everyone else was told.
> 
> ...


You guys will need to be patient on these sliders...
Mine arrived yesterday after waiting 8 weeks (holidays included). Part of the delay was developing better packaging for shipment to protect the size, weight and shape of these suckers. ShrockWorks has implemented foam-in-place in one (_very_ large) box. FedEx says 127#, so hopefully none of you live in upstairs units, 'cus FedEx won't be able to drop it at your door, plus FedEx requires a signature. Too late last night for me to open box and inspect sliders - I'll do that tonight.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Yup.. anybody that ordered powdercoated sliders will have a longer wait for sure. The bare steel ones are shipped without packaging according to Jane and should ship quicker.


- Greg -


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

good god, 127 #'s? lol

not horribly surprised i guess lol... i ordered bare ones... so i would think in a week or two maybe?


----------



## DirtDawg93012 (Jan 27, 2006)

DirtDawg93012 said:


> You guys will need to be patient on these sliders...
> Mine arrived yesterday after waiting 8 weeks (holidays included). Part of the delay was developing better packaging for shipment to protect the size, weight and shape of these suckers. ShrockWorks has implemented foam-in-place in one (_very_ large) box. FedEx says 127#, so hopefully none of you live in upstairs units, 'cus FedEx won't be able to drop it at your door, plus FedEx requires a signature. Too late last night for me to open box and inspect sliders - I'll do that tonight.


Well, these bars are indeed stout! There was some shipping damage to powder coat on the bottom bar in the box, at the outer square tubing corner and a smaller spot on one round tube. I took digi pics and emailed to Jim Shrake just now at his prior request. Since this is strictly cosmetic, I'll have to fill in the "holes" with Rustoleum. I suspect he'll use my input for further packaging improvement, which is already quite good for the weight and shape, etc.

Oh yeah, when you unpack, don't wear fleecy outerwear (and don't ask me how I know). The foam-in-place is kinda messy and will be a pain to discard. A nearby dumpster would come in handy!

No chance to install them for about 10 days, since I'm heading for Death Valley Sunday for a few days of play with my TJ in areas of Warm Springs, Butte Valley, Mengel Pass, Barker Ranch (Charlie Manson's hideout), Goler Wash and into D.V. proper.

D.D.


----------



## Fourlakes (Jan 26, 2006)

*8 weeks*

Heck, 8 weeks, I'd be happy to receive mine in 8 weeks! I just hope they arrive before I take my truck wheeling for the first time! Which considering the storm that came through that dumped all the snow and now plunging us into the deep freeze (high temp of 7 tomorrow), wheeling is probably a ways off yet!

4Lakes


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Got an update from Jane today. Jim will ship all sets by March 7, so expect yours no later than the 15th. He will ship them as they complete them too, so depending on when you got your order into the queue you will get them sooner.


- Greg -


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> Got an update from Jane today. Jim will ship all sets by March 7, so expect yours no later than the 15th. He will ship them as they complete them too, so depending on when you got your order into the queue you will get them sooner.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


I will be heading to Sierra Vista on March 25th if you want me to pick yours up or drop them off to you. To get line-x'ed


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

GTIMANiac said:


> Any word yet?


 
You're worse than I am


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow... this forum is completely fuxored. It seems like the timestamps on threads are all jacked up. Once this group buy is complete I think I may disappear and go elsewhere...

Anyways, Jane emailed me back and Jim provided her with a bunch of tracking numbers today. She will be emailing the info to everyone whose set has shipped. It doesnt sound like all of them are done, so those of you at the end of the list will probably have to wait another week. Anyway, check your mailboxes for your tracking numbers!


- Greg -


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

GTIMANiac said:


> anyone got theirs yet?


NO! 

I was hoping I would get them by this weekend since Im coming up to P-town this weekend. Sucks if I have to wait until Mar-25 


- Greg -


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> NO!
> 
> I was hoping I would get them by this weekend since Im coming up to P-town this weekend. Sucks if I have to wait until Mar-25
> 
> ...


I will be in Tucson Saturday myself if you need me to pick them up. Either / Or.


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

tick tock, tick tock, No sign on the east coast.


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

SSG.Frog said:


> tick tock, tick tock, No sign on the east coast.


AND:


MrFancypants said:


> Got an update from Jane today. Jim will ship all sets by March 7, so expect yours no later than the 15th. He will ship them as they complete them too, so depending on when you got your order into the queue you will get them sooner.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


I'm an antsy mo-fo right about now. :woowoo: 
Since I don't have mine yet, I figure *talking* about the sliders will make me feel good.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Can anyone who's getting these do a write-up with pics? (I know it's probably about as basic as it gets but I'd still like to see it. I figure someday I might get some)

Thanks


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

mainerunr said:


> Can anyone who's getting these do a write-up with pics? (I know it's probably about as basic as it gets but I'd still like to see it. I figure someday I might get some)
> 
> Thanks


I wholly intend on doing so...
I've also got pics of the PRG spacer install and 4x4parts extended shackles, which will be showing up in short order at my Frontier Page

Mark


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

Any updates from Jane? Have all units been shipped? This has been a great lesson on patience...I've learned after 8 weeks it dips seriously low...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Got this update from Jane:

---
Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier. I was hoping to get a more complete answer but this is the best I have for now. Jim said that they will be shipped on the 17th or 20th of March. I was originally told that some of the sliders had shipped but when I received tracking info this morning, it was for customers who had ordered prior to you. I think your group buy overwhelmed Shrockworks. 

Sorry again that I don't have better news. I will follow up again the first of the week. If you would like to send me a reminder then as well, please feel free to do so. 

Thank You so much for your patience and I look forward to hearing from you soon.
---

Sorry about the bad news guys. Im in the same boat as you -- we just have to be patient. It sounds like Jane will be giving me weekly updates from now on. If not I'll be bugging her for the group so please dont everyone contact her for updates.


- Greg -


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

patient. patient. patient.


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> Sorry about the bad news guys. Im in the same boat as you -- we just have to be patient. It sounds like Jane will be giving me weekly updates from now on. If not I'll be bugging her for the group so please dont everyone contact her for updates.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


HA!!!! We'll all just bug the hell out of you, then...... 

What's the lesson here? When someone tells you 3 weeks, expect 10. It's the world we live in. :crazy:


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

well the good news is, shrockrocks must have a good thing going if they are taking so long to bump out 10 lol... 

can't wait for them, at least we haven't totally been left in the dark


----------



## DirtDawg93012 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, don't say I didn't warn you guys to be patient...
As reported earlier, mine arrived and I installed them, but no pics nor web-folder to place them anyway. Shrockwork's own website has representative pics, including on KC body (as mine). Install went OK a few weeks ago, other than cheap-a$$ Harbor Fright (oops meant "freight" but "fright" better suits) jack which couldn't hold a mere 60# in place long enough to secure fasteners. Fortunately, HF hdqtrs is just 1 mile from home. so junk will be replaced.

No issues in front, but junk "aint worth jack" kept bringing that bar down as I lay with it on chest "fishing" with tethered nutbar at correct angle to engage bolt threads. Finally engaged (after expletives galore), both sides were in place and all is well. No time now to select and secure secondary rear mounting point each side (per instructions), however no rattles or insecurity so far for street using 2 forward mounts and 1 rear mount on king cab model. Shrockbar look is quite conservative yet will more than adequately protect in parking lot duty and moderate offroad use. No regrets - I'm pleased...

D.D.


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

Will we get tracking info. from Jane when they are shipped? Fedex or UPS?


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

I knew this was going to take a while. My front bumper was a true test of patients. I'm just glad to hear that he is going to ship them as they get finished. I ordered the bare steal to expedite the process.


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

Any word yet?


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

I got an email today from Jane with 2 fedex tracking numbers. Looks like they should be here on the 22nd.


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

GTIMANiac said:


> I got an email today from Jane with 2 fedex tracking numbers. Looks like they should be here on the 22nd.


 :waving: 
Mine too.....!

I'll take 'em to the powdercoat dudes that very day.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

same here on the tracking numbers  scheduled for wednesday arrival


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

I posted about this earlier but for some reason it showed up on the previous page.

Anyways... yes the orders started shipping Friday so people should finally be getting the goods soon!

:cheers:


- Greg -


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Fedex just dropped mine off on the front porch. 

Such a shame to be at work and have a bathroom remodel to work on this week after work. Looks like it will be next week before I can get them spray lined and on the truck.

Jeff


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

No word on mine yet.  But then again mine were to be powdercoated.


----------



## SSG.Frog (Jan 21, 2006)

Got mine in today! holy $hit they are bullet proof. I took them buy the Line-X that quoted me $50 LOL after looking at them he said more like $125 each. I said rattle can and walmart special spray on bed liner. $30 later I will start the paint job tomorrow.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmm will be intresting to see what the line x guy here wants to do them...


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

woooowwww got mine- holy crap talk about beefy lol... 

can't wait to get em on there


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

Another order received here.

I've already taken them to the powdercoat gods and they do 'em in textured black for $80....  :cheers:

I'll have a celebratory shot of tequila when I get home from work.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

I got my in today! This thread is getting. I think when we start posting pictures on a new thread. How about "Sliders gruop buy pics"?


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Man.. I cant wait to get home.. my gf found them on the front doorstep and said she could barely carry them inside they were so heavy :banhump: 


- Greg -


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

mcm4090 said:


> I got my in today! This thread is getting.


bwaaahahahaha!!! 
Dude's so excited he can't finish his sentences. A little thrilled, bud? :jump: :jump: 

Just razzing....


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Holy sh!t these things are built to sustain an atomic blast. Im truly shocked. Rest assured boys, if you ever get into a side impact collision the person that hits you is going to feel a lot of pain.

My only concern is that based on the instructions only 4 bolts hold each shrockbar to the frame. Doesnt seem like a lot for a ~60lb chunk of steel. Wondering if it would be better to weld or somehow bond the brackets to the frame for added strength?


- Greg -


----------



## articulate (Jan 26, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> Holy sh!t these things are built to sustain an atomic blast. Im truly shocked. Rest assured boys, if you ever get into a side impact collision the person that hits you is going to feel a lot of pain.
> 
> My only concern is that based on the instructions only 4 bolts hold each shrockbar to the frame. Doesnt seem like a lot for a ~60lb chunk of steel. Wondering if it would be better to weld or somehow bond the brackets to the frame for added strength?
> 
> ...


Agreed on all points.

I'm sure the shearing strength will be greatly improved by simply welding these suckers to the frame. I don't weld, nor do i think it's entirely necessary unless you just want peace of mind.

Now I KNOW I'm going to sound like a picky consumerite without regard for the amount of energy it took to R&D these things: a center mounting support to the frame would be a good addition. I'll keep the witch hunt at bay until someone actually shears the bolts off on a boulder, though. 

What a shame there isn't such a thing as beerpal or shotpal or margaritapal where we can send you a drink via email. We owe this superb deal to you, you know. !Gracias! 

Mark


----------



## DirtDawg93012 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Shrocked...*

As beefy (and heavy) as these things are, they actually don't look overkill at all in appearance when installed. IMO they are less noticible and better looking than rocker step-tube-bars and the protection will be superior for anything most of us will subject them to. For serious offroading, I agree the 4th mounting point at rear is a necessity. I'll secure mine that way for peace of mind although a TJ remains the slow racer in my own garage.

D.D.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

the hard ware is pretty beefy - a 1/2 grade 8 bolt has some serious sheer strength


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

It's been quiet at my house, no sliders nor email yet, how about a pic or two?


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

NISMO CC 4X4 said:


> It's been quiet at my house, no sliders nor email yet, how about a pic or two?


Did you order yours with powdercoating? No email for me yet either. I was hoping to get mine on or around the same time my lift shows up (Mar. 28th). 

2.5" lift, sliders, and 33" tires at the same time would be awesome. :banana:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

NISMO CC 4X4 said:


> It's been quiet at my house, no sliders nor email yet, how about a pic or two?


Well, here they are sitting on my garage floor. Might be there until I mess around with some herculiner, prices for spray liner are way too high. Linex wants $300 to do the bars and $500 to do my front bumper. A local place that has similar liner to KMA wants around $450-500 to do the sliders and the bumper. Geez.

  

If I knew how to weld nicely, I could see wrapping a piece of steel around the frame to form a "U" attachment point, maybe in the future, maybe not. 

Jeff


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

:waving: Just got the email!! Mine will be here Wednesday. Great timing. My lift kit will be here tomorow and my tires will be on Friday. 




:fluffy:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

2K5 Nismo said:


> My lift kit will be here tomorow


What kind of lift are you getting?


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

I ordered the AC coil/shackle lift with the longer shocks.

http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...2&ps_session=fe0d91b46b11828e40cd2b2765ec7e6b


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

No email but the sliders showed up last night...whoever moved that box from the truck to the front door is feeling it today (unless they rolled it or dragged it). I moved it from the porch to just inside the door and could have used another person. The powder coated sliders have no shipping damage...all is good.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

2K5 Nismo said:


> I ordered the AC coil/shackle lift with the longer shocks.
> 
> http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...2&ps_session=fe0d91b46b11828e40cd2b2765ec7e6b


Cool, how about some before/after pictures??? 

I was giving thought to the helper spring kit in the rear, but not sure how bad the ride would be without weight in the bed. I had about 500 lb of backer board and thinset in the back and that was enough to level out the truck. Given the heavy front bumper, that much weight would make it nose up with a stock front bumper.

Jeff


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

jeffro said:


> Cool, how about some before/after pictures???
> Jeff


Definitely will do that. I just got my sliders today, and they look great. I haven't seen the UPS guy yet though, and he has my lift. I will be having it put on tomorrow while I'm at work. So hopefully everything goes smoothly and I can get my tires put on tomorrow also and then get some pics. Unfortunately the sliders will probably have to wait until Sat. or Sunday. 

Busy week for the old Fronty....


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's mine installed. I was afraid they might mount too close to be of much use clinmbing in and out but they work fine.
I'm happy:thumbup:


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Lookin' good! The only concern I have with them so far is after a snow if they are going to get all gummed up with snow/ice/dirt. They stick pretty far out and I have a feeling some pant legs are going to get dirty trying to get out of the truck. I can hear my wife complain already  .......


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there anybody that did not get their sliders? Can we close this one?


Thanks everyone!



- Greg -


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

got mine- infact i just got them painted up, should have them onthe truck this weekend


----------

